# Forum Other Languages Romance languages Italian  dxgs

## wilco000

dg

----------


## Оля

may be, "rigatoni"? (a sort of macaroni)

----------


## samurai

"*Fricchettone*" (plural: -i)  (perhaps derived from the english "Freaks"), indicates a man who has ambiguous or evident charachteristics suggestive of homosexuality (walking, dressing, etc.). 
In cyrillic sounds something as: Фриккэтт*о*нe

----------

